# SS 396 Chevrolet Chevelle



## Randog (Apr 7, 2006)

1966 SS 396 Chevrolet Chevelle has got to be one of the all time best muscle cars ever made. I grew up loving this car as a child and as an adult I still do. I was out on errands this morning and I found myself parked next to my dream car. My jaw dropped and I began to drool at the sight of this vehicle and then I said to myself you must take pictures of it because that is the closest your ever going to get to having one. I don't know who Alan is, but I do know he&#8217;s a lucky guy. I don't know if any of you can relate to this illness of mine, but I thought I share anyways.


----------



## DepthAfield (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice car!  The harsh midday sun and parking lot backdrop didnt do it justice though.

Would it be possible re-shoot the car in a more composition and lighting friendly location?


----------



## Randog (Apr 7, 2006)

I could only wish, the car is not mine and I do not know the owner. Boy. what I would give to take it for a spin to another location.


----------



## Lennonova (Apr 7, 2006)

Ahhhh nice shots, i know how you feel. That is how I feel about the mustang. 1970 boss 302 fast back. glad you got to park next to your dream car =]


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 9, 2006)

Alan is indeed a lucky guy!


----------



## woodsac (Apr 9, 2006)

Really like the b/w versions :thumbup:

Far from this...but I own a 71'  It's been in the resto shop for about 5 years. I just keep paying out a little at a time. My god it's expensive!!! I've got about $10K into it, and the body is still off the frame, and the motor isn't even 100% complete yet!


----------



## Randog (Apr 9, 2006)

Boy I wish I could afford to restore or purchase one, but I have too many toys already and my wife would kill me if I started another project.  Is yours an SS 396 or are you running a different motor and when do you think it will be complete?


----------



## woodsac (Apr 9, 2006)

SS...I wish! It's got the original H.O. 350. But it's no longer original 
Everything has been replaced. Bored, balanced and blueprinted. All Edelbrock top end. Urathane bushings, 2.5" stainless exhaust, braided brake lines, ceramic headers, front end lowered 1" on drop spindles. 17" Boyd Coddington wheels. 350 turbo built by Speed Shop.
Finished :scratch: When I can rake up about another $10K


----------



## DepthAfield (Apr 10, 2006)

Dude!  You will forever kick yourself in the ass unless you hunt down the owner of this car (or one like it) and photograph the beast in a proper setting.

You live in Northern California?   In that part of the world, Im guessing there are car shows or club meets that you could attend on a monthly basis!  Find a Chevelle that flicks your Bic and its owner (leave a note on the windshield if necessary)  Tell him/her that you are a student of photography and you want to shoot the car.  Express your excitement about his/her car, and  offer to give the owner some prints from the session.

Folks that drive vintage iron like your Chevelle tend to be a bit vain, and will likely jump on the opportunity to have their car photographed.  

The next question is  Where and when to photograph such a car?  Hmm   This is up to Randog!


----------



## Randog (Apr 10, 2006)

Woodsac, It sounds like you got a very nice ride in the making and your making me jealous now. :er: "Balanced and blueprinted"  I love those two words together! But you went with the automatic, ahh I guess that's Ok if it's build properly. Cool Woody I can't wait to see pic's when it's finished.  


DepthAfield, Cool idea's I just have to find more time and go to more car shows. Just haven't had the time to do much more than work lately.


----------



## hot shot (Apr 11, 2006)

muscle cars sooo cheep just weigt till you get a hot rod pro street been rebuilding ours over the winter. 18k spent just on rebuilding a genral matainence and a respary. saying that tho its all worth it with 1500bhp, 0-60 in 1.9 seconds and a top speed just over 200 mph its all good fun


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Apr 18, 2006)

I like the 68-69 version myself. I almost bought a 350 powered 66 once for $500, it was a basket case and I needed a daily driver. Now I wish I had bought it and taken the bus more.


----------

